# can you put 2.8 heads on 2.7t



## gdtech (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a 2001 s4 and was told 2.8 heads fit on it. but do i the 2.8 cams or the 2.7 and witch head gasket do i use.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: can you put 2.8 heads on 2.7t (gdtech)*

Yes they fit. Theres a coolant port on the 2.8 heads you have to get plugged, and switch the 2.7t valves into the 2.8 heads, use the OEM 2.7 head gasket.
Not really worth doing unless you're going pretty big turbos, like Rs6's and bigger.


----------

